# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Lista svih baby friendy rodilišta u svijetu?

## blala

dakle, postoji li? da, guglala sam i tražila al nemrem nać, samo brojke kolko ih u kojoj zemlji ima  :?  dakle, ako znate pomagajte, a ako već ima negdje na forumu ispričavam se   :Embarassed:

----------


## ivarica

imam ja podatak u nekoj od prezentacija

ako ti se ne javim do sutra, molim te podsjeti me mailom (u profilu), nisam puno na forumu


za sto ti treba?   :Smile:

----------


## Arkana10

mislim da na ovaj link ima nesto o tome.
postoje i tablice sa brojkama ali ne i liste rodilista. (ovaj link )
mozda je bolje da trazis po zemljama.
*
mislim da postoji lista na ovim publikacijama ali odavno ih nisam otvorila.
***
ovo je lista za USA link

----------

